# Pinarello Dogma XC 29er



## Deeyetoo

*2013 Pinarello Dogma XC 29er*

Pinarello Dogma XC Mountain Bike Gets Official, New Dogma 65.1 Think Road Bike - Bike Rumor

*2013 Pinarello DOGMA XC 9.9 - 29er*
- TORAYCA 60HM1K Carbon Nanoally
- FOX FACTORY 32 FLOAT 29 FIT CTD REMOTE, KASHIMA COAT , TRAVEL 90, 9MM - OPEN DROPOUT, 1.5>1-1/8" TAPERED
- CTD - FOX 2013 CTD REMOTE LEVER-SINGLE CABLE-UPPER RIGHT/LOWER LEFT
- FRAMESET 1050g
- BB PF30
- FSA INTERNAL ALLOY CUPS, ACB 1-1/8" UPPER, 1.5" LOWER


















































some more:

https://cycleinfinity.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/pinarello03.jpg

https://cycleinfinity.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/pinarello04.jpg

https://cycleinfinity.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/pinarello05.jpg


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Best seat clamp ever


----------



## AnthonyL88

How much will the Dogma XC 29er cost?


----------



## jathanas

Thanks for the pics mate. I have an MTB background and very much appreciate Pina's entry into that market sector. 

The seatstays are ... interesting.


----------



## bensinep

Those seat stays are funky... Looks like they're looking for the ONDA equivalent for off road use.


----------



## Deeyetoo

Note I failed to mention theres 2 Pinarello XC frames.The other one is "Mantha" frameset thats going be be made from 6061T6 aluminum

It will be called Mantha 9.9 XC - 29er as well

It will have the usual/normal seat clamp


*2013 Pinarello MANTHA XC 9.9 - 29er* 
Frame material: 6061T6 aluminum triple butted fork 
FOX EVOLUTION 32 FLOAT 29 FIT O / C CTD, REMOTE, 9MM OPEN DROPOUT, TRAVEL 90, RAKE forty-four, 1.5 "> 1-1/8" tapered 
CTD remote lever: 2013 CTD REMOTE LEVER-SINGLE CABLE-UPPER RIGHT / LOWER LEFT FOX
Frame weight: 1700 g 
BB: PF30 press-fit headset 
FSA NO 57 INTERNAL ALLOY CUPS, ACB 1-1/8 "UPPER, 1.5" LOWER frame set


----------



## CliveDS

Sign me up!!


----------



## Cinelli 82220

On the Dogma, what is the red thing just below the headtube-downtube junction?


----------



## Deeyetoo

Pinarello says its a 'fork stopper' to prevent the interference of the down tube and the suspension fork.

If you we're to buy one of the higher end DT Swiss forks, they implement a 'reverse arch'. 
So Pinarello has made that fork stopper just in case.

The other pic is a Scott Scale RC


.


----------



## cwdzoot

Got to ride the Dogma XC a few weeks back and have posted review on my blog for anyone interested.


----------



## aureliajulia

Eye Candy. 

Can we say "want?"

:thumbsup:


----------

